# So I had a chat with c2...



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

And about 20 minutes later... I ordered the stage1 turbo kit. I plan on doing a custom fmic and 3in. exhaust, and since the only diff. between 1 and 2 is the intercooler... I figure I'd save myself some $$$$. It'll be here in few weeks, but I was wondering if any already turbo'ed guys have had any problems/issues with the install. I'm no slouch in car work, so I'm assuming it'll be fairly easy. I'm just more concerned about boosting a car with 65k on it. Well let me know your experiences with the install guys!!!! 

The car it's going in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well.. congrats brother..


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

When are you doing your setup??? I went with c2 because I haven't heard of any serious issues with them, and with doing things on my own, I can make the most out of it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my set up? 

hopefully by feb 2010 should be ready... waiting game here... 

besides, that way i can enjoy my na set up..!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah.. I know what you mean. I've been waiting almost 3 years to pull the trigger. The n/a has been fun, and winning ST class at the local SCCA events every time I go out is nice, but I think it's time to make this thing faster!:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well.. kep us updated!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully, my 6-speed woes help you out if you decide to go that route. You were right in one of the other posts, it's probably a good idea to upgrade to clutch and possibly the transmission to handle the added power.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Absolutely! I appreciated the PM, big time!!! I just figured I'd get the kit while I had the lump sum... The rest of it can be taken care of from the monthly spending allowance without breaking the bank, ya know? The clutch/axles/trans will be addressed as soon as the clutch starts slipping, I'm gonna do one of those "well while I'm here..." things. :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

awesome. keep us post it.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 I replied... They are getting a serious call tomorrow... If that's the case, I may cancel. I'm not kidding...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I replied... They are getting a serious call tomorrow... If that's the case, I may cancel. I'm not kidding...


 ah?? 

whats going on??? 

why the sudden change of heart?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Apparently, when he sold his share of the company, he kept the rabbit software. Which means... c2 may or may not have the software for the turbo motor. I don't really see how he can have the only files as where every shop spread out has a copy of it... but still... if they don't have the software for the motor, I'm outski... but I really want it. All I've read is good things about c2's kit, and with the upgrades I'm doing on top of it... it should be a pretty stout deal.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why dont you talk with jeff and you make yourself a kit?? 
why not wait for eurojet to come out with their kit? 
why not pay 500 less, and get the hardware from C2 and the tune with Jeff?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

That's what I'm working on, I'm going to call Chris @ C2 tomorrow.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

love the 2.5L motor turbo'd!:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't wait for this to happen. Hopefully Chris will call me back monday, and I'm talking to Jeff about geting everything sorted out. I think the route I'm gonna go if I can make it happen: 

-Get the hardware from c2 (get reimbursed for the ecu) 
-Get tuned with Jeff, the creator of the turbo files. 

Especially if I'm going to be adding extra parts and going above and beyond the stage one (With my own parts), I'd like to go back to Jeff for revisions and such. I think this can work out well!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> That's what I'm working on, I'm going to call Chris @ C2 tomorrow.


 Any updates on what happened?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Any updates on what happened?


 They weren't open today.... So I gotta wait until Monday and find out what's up! I'll let you guys know when I find out.:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 is open today and in the office.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yay!!, I gotta drop them a call on the way to work! I did a lot of thinking over the weekend, and hopefully everything can go well! 

Oh, and good people @ NLS, I have some things to talk to you guys about during my upcoming Deployment in March... I want to leave my car with you guys and have borderline demonic things happen...:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

be happy to talk to you and help you out!:beer:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

TeamZleep said:


> Apparently, when he sold his share of the company, he kept the rabbit software. Which means... c2 may or may not have the software for the turbo motor. I don't really see how he can have the only files as where every shop spread out has a copy of it... but still... if they don't have the software for the motor, I'm outski... but I really want it. All I've read is good things about c2's kit, and with the upgrades I'm doing on top of it... it should be a pretty stout deal.:thumbup:












As we have previously posted, C2Motorsports will continue to design and manufacture the products that have become synonomous with Quality and Performance. All the C2 products that we have introduced to the community since DAY ONE are still available today. We have a NEW Software Engineer in-house, as well as improved technical and customer service. We are continuing to make investment in C2 that will allow us to create and introduce quality software products to the VW community. 

Please contact us directly if there are any questions about applications of software or hardware. If you have any doubts, don't hesitate to call or send an email, we are more than happy to explain any questions. As always, C2Motorsports is here to support the VW community........Past/Present/Future


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Called ya this morning!!! :laugh::laugh: 

I'm STOKED!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, doctor... whats the status?? 

gonna order hardware? 
hardware+software? 
or nothing at all?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> so, doctor... whats the status??
> 
> gonna order hardware?
> hardware+software?
> or nothing at all?


 Order was placed last Wednesday or Thursday. Hardware+Software through C2, Hardware should be here when I get back from Sacramento for some training! It's all worked out, I'm happy the rabbit will move out of it's own way.. haha.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 Is that a bit of sarcasm I sense wafting up from the shorline...? 

Don't answer...it will just divert time from getting your own door open.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

When it arrives, there will be lots of install pics! That's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

:beer::thumbup: good stuff. best of luck on your project.


----------



## A.G.Lightner (Apr 22, 2009)

gotta get the loot together and pull the trigger, I've been wanting the stage 3 for a while, guess they have stg 4 even, but he didn't give me much specs when I talked to them months ago...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

A.G.Lightner said:


> gotta get the loot together and pull the trigger, I've been wanting the stage 3 for a while, guess they have stg 4 even, but he didn't give me much specs when I talked to them months ago...


Well my thing is that most of the stuff I'll end up doing myself, that's why I chose stage 1. After the winter, it'll have it's own fmic and 3in. exhaust. I'll just send the ecu back for a re-tune, with the power I want. 

I'm just working on a built block on the side and I'll ride the stage 2 until I'm ready to Frankenstein the car. Once I have my game plan, I'll be in serious contact with NLS. Deployments are awesome! :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i suggest that if you want to have support and better tuning available after stage 1, contact jeff (united motorsports)

just my opinion.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not too worried about it dude, I mean... I've been in chats on the phone with Chris @ c2, and have gotten no response from Jeff at all... I trust c2 with what they are doing, and that they are confident with their new tuners.

I'm actually working on something you may like... A literal R25...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i suggest that if you want to have support and better tuning available after stage 1, contact jeff (united motorsports)
> 
> just my opinion.


i suggest you don't listen to rumors and use fact only while posting.

just my opinion

:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

NLS, you've been PM'ed!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i suggest you don't listen to rumors and use fact only while posting.
> 
> just my opinion
> 
> :beer:


i am just saying what jeff told me. and thats a fact.

he made the files, he took the files.
although C2 might have gotten em from previous customers. but to MY knowing, there are no JEFF-MADE-stage 3 files.

what i Think, however is that only he can improve those files for "higher stages" in a safe knowledgeable manner.
truth, any software engineer or simlar can do it, but why not keep on trusting jeff? who has already proven results, driveability and reliability. why go with the "new guy" in the software dept in C2?

btw, not wanted to start a hateful debate... just trying to share what i have read, and what i have been told.

and what will you do to make it a ".:R 25"?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> What will you do to make it a ".:R 25"?


R32 drivetrain. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

really??

wow.

how much? pm me if you want.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PM'ed. Parts buildup is a must. I have until March to pile up all of the crap I need.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

now we are getting into an expensive project. I would keep it simple: turbo, maybe a Quaife dif, R32 brakes all the way around. Heck, my 'ol E36 M3 with a Dinan vortech charger, headers, exhaust, cams, throttle body had the stock brake configuration with slotted rotors, and Pagid sport pads. Stopped on a dime every time.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I know it's gonna be an expensive/hard endeavor, but hey, it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> I know it's gonna be an expensive/hard endeavor, but hey, it'll be worth it in the end.


money is itching in the pocket. It happens to me all the time when I get a new car :laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

eatrach said:


> money is itching in the pocket. It happens to me all the time when I get a new car :laugh:


It's not really money burning... I've just had the car 3 years and it's a few months from being paid off. Instead of making payments on something else, I'd rather just do up the bunny. It's been such a good car, and I have no intentions of letting it go anytime soon.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> It's not really money burning... I've just had the car 3 years and it's a few months from being paid off. Instead of making payments on something else, I'd rather just do up the bunny. It's been such a good car, and I have no intentions of letting it go anytime soon.


Amen brother. If I had enough saved up, I would seriously consider the same route. I mean, I already have a GTI transmission and suspension in it so I've more or less already put a solid foundation for a turbo.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's gonna be a pain in the butt to get everything pieced together, so until then, at a minimum, I'll be doing the GTI trans swap (thanks for the PM btw, it's super super helpful!). With that, the suspension already being done, and hopefully some better engine mounts I'll be well off until I can get all the parts for the awd attempt.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i suggest you don't listen to rumors and use fact only while posting.
> 
> just my opinion
> 
> :beer:


 I agree.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I agree with you; if your car is paid off, and you like driving the car, why not. I would invest in bigger brakes (R32s), Quaife, and better tranny. Probably would be looking at 5k on top of the turbo. But let me tell you, you will own the road!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

5k for what??
i done some, research for an awd swap.. and well.. it is VERY expensive. in fact, with 5k you arent done with parts...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Turbo is one thing, AWD "Swap"... hmmm I think you'd be better off buying an R32 and drop a turbo 2.5 in it...


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

seanmcd72 said:


> I think you'd be better off buying an R32 and drop a turbo 2.5 in it...


 :screwy: If he was to get a R itd be easier to build a custom kit instead of dropping a turbo 2.5 IMO. But props to you Zleep on wanting to do this.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't want to deal with dealers, financing, or making any more car payments if I went and bought an R.... Then I'd have to buy/build a motor on top of that. Besides, I enjoy my 3rd pedal. If I play my cards right, I'll have an awd mkv for less than the price of an R32! Also with a boosted motor and a manual trans.

I know the swap isn't gonna be cheap, and is gonna require some serious R&D, but for someone who likes to get his hands dirty, well... this is right up my alley. Like I said, It will happen in the March-August time frame next year, until then I'll just do a gti trans to hold the car together.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Funny I just sold a AWD swap a few months ago...


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

more info on gti transmission? mkiv/mkv?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Funny I just sold a AWD swap a few months ago...


you were the one selling the burned awd, right?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

well, on a good note, TTRs is coming to America: 5 cylinder turbo. That is going to be an interesting ride


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

turtles said:


> more info on gti transmission? mkiv/mkv?


For now, I'm doing a mk5 GTI transmission, until I piece together the awd.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have said DON'T DO IT!!!!!

PM me and I'll give you my number. I have over 2000 reasons why you should not!!!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

PM'ed


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

due, share it with all..!

or send me a PM as well!


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

I have shared my story on Vortex several times over the years. When I do, the thread gets locked or my posts are deleted due to "bashing" of Vortex sponsors. I’m sure that’s not the Official reason, but the mods tend to protect the businesses that are advertisers. Therefore, I will share my story and a multitude of others off the site. All I want to do is protect the interest of the consumers!!! PM me and we can talk.


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

that's going to be quite a setup don't forget to put funds aside for keeping up such a beast cause the more you mod the more likely it is for things to fail, just being the voice of reason here. Happy Modding can't wait see the end product cause it sounds like a beast.:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Hopefully all goes well! A drama free thread could also do the car a wee-bit of justice. I'll just make another one when the build begins.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> :screwy: If he was to get a R itd be easier to build a custom kit instead of dropping a turbo 2.5 IMO. But props to you Zleep on wanting to do this.


You are missing my point. Not too many (if any) have slapped an R32 drivetrain on a non R32 Mk5 golf. It may be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

seanmcd72 said:


> You are missing my point. Not too many (if any) have slapped an R32 drivetrain on a non R32 Mk5 golf. It may be more trouble than it's worth.


Isn't that the fun of it? Doing something different, not just slapping on some BBS and coilovers... This is dubbing. Kudos Sir. Good luck with the build, I'm in for progress updates not criticism.

Edit to thank our OP and other troops fighting for our right to dibate.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Lt. Crash said:


> Isn't that the fun of it? Doing something different, not just slapping on some BBS and coilovers... This is dubbing. Kudos Sir. Good luck with the build, I'm in for progress updates not criticism.
> 
> Edit to thank our OP and other troops fighting for our right to dibate.


Exactly! (even though I have coils and BBS... lol!). It may be more trouble than it's worth, but it's the build process that makes me happy, and honestly makes it worth it.

And I see staggered Sterns in my future.... Bye bye RS's, mhmmmmm. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Mein_GTI said:


> I have shared my story on Vortex several times over the years. When I do, the thread gets locked or my posts are deleted due to "bashing" of Vortex sponsors. I’m sure that’s not the Official reason, but the mods tend to protect the businesses that are advertisers. Therefore, I will share my story and a multitude of others off the site. All I want to do is protect the interest of the consumers!!! PM me and we can talk.


amen brother :thumbup: 
that said im doing the same thing. i already have mkv r32 rear haldex, rear end, drive shaft, and audi tt 6 speed all i need is the front haldex and away with the spare tire well, and in fuel cell and awd. :laugh:

i actually drove a kids jetta with a c2 stage 2 kit and its a decent reliable kit. just not a fan of the manifold. but to each his own. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> amen brother :thumbup:
> that said im doing the same thing. i already have mkv r32 rear haldex, rear end, drive shaft, and audi tt 6 speed all i need is the front haldex and away with the spare tire well, and in fuel cell and awd. :laugh:
> 
> i actually drove a kids jetta with a c2 stage 2 kit and its a decent reliable kit. just not a fan of the manifold. but to each his own. :thumbup:


DUDE. Keep me updated on this, I'm still in the process of piecing it all together. You boosted?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Not yet, I purchased internals, gt35,tial wastegate, Spa turbo manifold, I'm a weld the plumbing myself and custom make my own stealth ic. The build thread will start sometime this winter. I've got a couple other BIG projects to get done before my personal build. 

But keep up with the awd build. It's easier to install than everyones thinking. :thumbup:
The hardest part is matching up a awd kit.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

TeamZleep said:


> Well let me know your experiences with the install guys!!!!



Well I can tell you that the kit I installed was very easy to install. Stage 2 in a 2008 Rabbit w/Auto. 
ALWAYS in BOOST. Dynoed at 278whp @8 psi. Very fun car to drive. I have some pics. but need to upload them. I can give them to you if you PM me.:thumbup:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

simon-says said:


> Dynoed at 278whp @8 psi.


 I know cold temps help on the dyno but


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

What mods other than the stage 2 do you have?? And yeah, PM me, I have lots of questions!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> What mods other than the stage 2 do you have?? And yeah, PM me, I have lots of questions!


this


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

simon-says said:


> Well I can tell you that the kit I installed was very easy to install. Stage 2 in a 2008 Rabbit w/Auto.
> ALWAYS in BOOST. Dynoed at 278whp @8 psi. Very fun car to drive. I have some pics. but need to upload them. I can give them to you if you PM me.:thumbup:


post some photos brotha. I have a 2.5 auto too. Thinking about turbo for some time.


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

how much did this set u back??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

simon-says said:


> Well I can tell you that the kit I installed was very easy to install. Stage 2 in a 2008 Rabbit w/Auto.
> ALWAYS in BOOST. Dynoed at 278whp @8 psi. Very fun car to drive. I have some pics. but need to upload them. I can give them to you if you PM me.:thumbup:


what other work do u have done to the motor, because the kid who i drove his manual rabbit with the c2 stage 2 kit was only making [email protected] psi..... those are dyno numbers done at akron dyno?

if u want super cool temps for the dyno use dry ice. :laugh: it makes a big difference.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

I made a small mistake in the dyno numbers. [email protected] 8 PSI. Not far from what I said.

Here is the link to the results. bottom of the page>>>>>>>
http://waterwerksnw.com/php_html/2009results.php


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

is ur high boost or low boost on 8? i believe u just a brow raiser that we dynoed a kid from va's turbo rabbit, and it made 263 at 14 psi?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to these #'s. This'll be gooooood!


----------

